# Sebastian's Fashions



## MLS (Oct 21, 2012)

After much waiting, I'm finally ready to start a blog for Sebastian.

For those who haven't seen my other threads, I started seriously researching a house rabbit almost exactly a year ago. At the time, I was living in dorms and couldn't have any of my animals with me ( I have quite a few geckos, a tarantula, etc.), I was also feeling that I really wanted a new fluffy companion because while keeping reptiles is great and I adore every critter in my collection, they don't really crave attention like some mammal pets do. Shortly before leaving for college, I had owned a pair of rats and they passed of old age a few months before I left. While I loved ratties, I really didn't want to "replace" my boys and didn't really feel a pull towards geting new rats. Long story short, I remembered a childhood friend who had mini lops as house rabbits and how almost "catlike" they were in personality, started researching away, and ended contacting a Belgian Hare breeder at the start of the summer. After many emails, questions, and waiting; he's finally here. 

Sebastian was born on August 25th so that makes him 8 weeks old at the start of this blog 

To start off here's a few photos from the breeder from before I picked him up:


















I finally picked him up on Saturday and my nice camera has been unfortunately temperamental so this opening post will have to have some not-so-hot cell phone photos. Here's the cutey himself( he's got one back two that's half black and half tan and its adorable  ):









And some shots of his home ( It's a 36" high hexagon about 44" across both ways, sorry if its hard to see! ) He had some towels to snuggle with, but someone decided to take a wee all over them and they're drying in my bathroom after being washed  He also has more toys but I didn't want to overwhelm him.









Day one was pretty good for Sebastian, he explored his new home, figured out that his cardboard box home was the best thing ever to chew and hide in;and left me some poops on the ground. Within an hour of getting home he'd eaten some pellets and hay and had a drink. I was a bit worried that he didn't poop immediately since I had to leave the house for a bit but when I came back I was really happy to see a pile of poops on the ground lol Today has been much of the same: I came home from working to find a bunch of new poops in his litterbox ( yay! ) however, he doesn't appear to have peed. How often do young rabbits usually pee? Sorry if that's an odd question RO! He's pretty shy so far and tends to retreat to his box when I come into my room, hopefully he'll get more bold as he settles in.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 21, 2012)

Awww! He is a cutie! I LOVE the ears and color. <3

Also Oliver pees a few times a day. But sometimes it is hard to tell with the litter I use, it does absorb really good...


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 21, 2012)

aww, what a cutie!

seems like mine normally pee at least a couple times a day - he should've peed by now. is it possible he's buried his pee or the litter has just absorbed it really well? (or perhaps peed inside his box)

btw, make sure he's not chewing on the litter box liner!


----------



## MLS (Oct 21, 2012)

It possible he's buried his pee, I saw him digging in his litterbox a bit earlier but I don't smell it at all versus this morning when he peed all over his towels it had quite the... bouquet to put things nicely lol Maybe yesterday's news is just awesome at absorbing bunny pee odors? His waterbowl is definitely way less full than when I refreshed it this morning so I know he's been drinking. He hasn't bothered with the liner yet but I'll keep an eye on it. Also, he LOVES his hay. I expected him to dive in after his pellets but he seems a lot more interested in the hay. His breeder doesn't feed much hay, so maybe that's why? Giving him access to hay when he's never really had it won't upset his stomach, right?


----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 21, 2012)

About the hay thing; Every time I got a new rabbit they were very interested in the hay and not so much pellets at first and I knew for a fact their previous owners who raised and bred show rabbits didn't feed hay but maybe once every other week. I use to use Yesterdays news litter and it was a VERY good absorber.


----------



## MLS (Oct 21, 2012)

Good to hear about the yesterday's news. Does it change color or consistency/anything when it gets wet if you remember by chance? lol I feel a bit paranoid


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 21, 2012)

oh yeah, I forgot he peed on the towels. he should be fine, then


----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 21, 2012)

It got a bit bigger, like it kind of puffed up some, but that was only if I dug into it a bit, the top layer would be the harder ones where he covered up his pee.


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 21, 2012)

He is just so sweet and I'm glad he is finally home with you. I know you really prepared and have researched for him.

I love his color and his name fits him. Im curious what led you to the Belgian hare breed? They are so interesting, I've heard. Intelligent and so fast and quick like! They are definetly unique so I was curious what drew you to them....

I scoop out Agnes and Archies litterbox at least two times a day, sometimes 3. There is always at least 2 new pee spots each time, usually more. Especially overnight. So I would estimate they pee between 6-12 times a day. I'm so anal about cleaning that I have it down to a science as far as what they pee  and right now Agnes and Archie have two seperate litterboxes and their pee habits are almost identical.

And ditto to Jennifer on the litterbox liner. I saw that too! I personally would be hesitant to use those...I worry about choking.


----------



## MLS (Oct 21, 2012)

I went ahead and pulled out the liner guys. Upon closer inspection there's some damp bits of litter so I guess he did pee in the box 

As for where the idea of a hare came from, I just love the way they look. It started with wow what a gorgeous bunny and when I saw the black and tans I was in love  The way they hold themselves is just gorgeous!

By coincidence the Belgian Hare club president lives not too far from where I'm at so I shot her an email asking about the breed's personality, if she would sell a bunny to a pet home, how she raised them etc. And the more I learned the more I really fell in love with the breed. She told me they were generally sweet rabbits, easy to littertrain/clicker train though they are nervous in the beginning and that the ones she had sold to pet homes had done very well. I wanted a larger rabbit but not a giant; so they fit that very well into that aspect. Also when I was younger, I had a close friend whose family bred mini lops and for a little while they had a Belgian Hare doe ( maybe even from Seb's breeder now that I think about it lol ) and she was just so elegant. They remind me of gazelles quite a bit.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Oct 22, 2012)

He's really pretty! And it seems you've figured out the litter question, but I'll add what I saw on Yesterday's News's site and observed with mine: It absorbs from the bottom up, so the stuff on the bottom appears wet sooner than the top. It does swell up as it gets wet, too. Monty's pee spots look really small right on top when her litter is brand new, but if I remove the top inch or two, the spot is a lot bigger (I only put a couple inches in the box because as it swells, it ends up too close to the top and she accidentally peed over the side once or twice when it got like that)


----------



## MLS (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi guys so Sebby came out of his cardboard house and laid down, not full flop but his feet were flopped over and was making this loud clicking noise? Like he would loudly click and every click he would kind of not shudder but kind like he had the hickups every time he clicked? Any idea what this means? I assume he was fairly relaxed since he was laying down and started grooming his front feet while laying down afterwords but that loud clicking noise freaked me out.


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 22, 2012)

That is so cool! Do you think he was tooth purring. Bunnies will do that when they are relaxed and content. Agnes and archie will do it at the same time when I'm scratching their heads it sounds like a clicking choir


----------



## Kipcha (Oct 22, 2012)

What a beautiful bun! Sebastian is really a looker, stunning! He is going to become one handsome boy! 

Belgians are a fantastic breed, we have a Belgian Hare and a Belgian x Tan ourselves and they are both absoloutly wonderful rabbits. Our Belgian is a touch more high strung, he startles pretty easily if something moves fast, but other then that he is one of the best rabbits you can ask for. Our TanxBelgian is such a goofy and funny boy, he's a level all his own.

I really think you'll love having a Belgian, they're so unique and absoloutly stunning to see.

By any chance, did you buy from Jeanne?

If you're interested, something we got for both our guys is a large U-shaped cat bed. If he doesn't chew, we find both our buns ADORE these beds, I think it's because of their arch shape and they are very long buns! I'd recommend it for any Belgian Bun if ours are anything to judge by!


----------



## MLS (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi Kipcha, your boy is beautiful! And yes, Sebastian is one of Jeanne's babies  He's currently got a round kitty bed but seeing as he peed all over the towels that covered it, I'm afraid to put it back in his cage in case he decides to pee on it again lol I'm considering getting him one of these: http://www.etsy.com/listing/111853769/ugli-donut-bunny-bed-for-a-medium-to-med but I'll keep an eye out for a U-shaped cat bed as well  Seb definitely has that whole startles when something moves fast thing going on 

Another day for Sebastian and today we had our first bunny 500s! Early this morning when I was just awake for a bit and laying in bed waiting/dreading getting up he decided to start speeding around his enclosure and in and out of his box. A few small binkies/head and body shakes were had, very cute! He's also really starting to dig into his chew toys; particularly he really likes the banana leaf rolls ( from here: http://www.mysafebirdstore.com/product.cgi?group=1858&product=13776 ) and his maize triangle ( http://www.mysafebirdstore.com/product.cgi?group=1858&product=13228 ). He's also been nibbling at his rattan balls and cardboard house  I threw a seagrass round into his cage and he immediately came out to nibble/investigate it.

E: he is going to TOWN on that seagrass round, new favorite chew toy I guess  too bad I only have the one, might as well order some more 

However, he doesn't show any interest in me at all, yet. No walking up to the cage when I sit near it on my computer ( Well, when I sit next to it on the ground ). When I sit on the ground next to the cage he hides in his cardboard box and might peek out and gingerly take a few steps and then retreat. If I'm on my bed, he'll come out and eat and do things but zero interest in me or coming out of his pen. Is this normal? I know its only been a few days but I'm wondering how long did everyone else's baby bunnies take to start showing interest in their owners?

Also hopefully I'll be able to borrow a friend's nice camera tomorrow and we'll have some proper pictures for this blog


----------



## sugarbunnies (Oct 23, 2012)

Honestly, it is different with every bunny. Nikolai has only been here about a week but he is SO open and will sniff my hand and come right up to me and beg for veggies. He will allow rubbings and pettings just fine, too; as well as hopping on my back or giving me a rub with his nose. 

However, Mischa has only been here for 2 days, but she is very shy and withdrawn, and I have only managed to get in a few pets, otherwise she skitters away. 

Every rabbit has a different adjustment time. I was lucky to have Niki open up so quickly.


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 23, 2012)

:yeahthat:

Every rabbit is different. Agnes, my Lionhead I got as a baby came right up to me. She has been a snuggle bun from the start and has remained that way.

Archie I rescued from a shelter. He comes right up too. He's a little more on edge than Agnes, hr will startle and more noises. I've had him about a month.

So your Sebastian could go either way. Some rabbits loved to be touched and handled, some grow up and never tolerate it. Thats the thing with rabbits, it could go either way.

Belgian hares are a bit more active and get spooked more easily than other rabbits so it could be he's just so "busy" that he won't sit still for that long  

Either way you just have to accept their personality and bond in your own way.


----------



## MLS (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for the replies everyone  I'm fine letting him become whoever he wants to be and from the beginning I decided I'd be alright with a bunny who didn't care at all if a rabbit tolerated being picked up/messed with too much ( as I really don't like picking critters up ) as long as they could become comfortable with me and I could still enjoy their company.

Sorry for no new updates, I 've just been crazy busy. However, I'm home sick from classes today and we a small breakthrough. Sebastian is now alright being out and about, even flopping, when I'm sitting next to his cage and he allowed me to give him a few strokes. He doesn't care to be touched on the ears but face rubs don't seem to overly offend him  He also came out of his pen for the first time, for like 3 seconds. He then promptly hopped back into his pen and into his house to rethink that life changing moment lol

I think your comment on him being too "busy" is spot on because as I've been hanging out with him this afternoon, he is far more receptive to pets and me sitting by him while he's calm and sleepier. I assume he usually naps most of the afternoon while I'm gone since bunny 500s tend to happen right when I wake up.

I'll try to take some pictures today as well but hooray!


----------



## MLS (Oct 24, 2012)

I snapped a few cellphone photos earlier:











A bun loaf:





In case you're wondering about the bed outside of his cage, its because he peed on it when the towels were in his cage so I'm hesitant to put it back in his cage. You can see his red chest/belly a bit in this one  :


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 24, 2012)

yeah, they do tend to sleep the afternoons away 

have you tried petting him with a fingertip from the tip of his nose up his forehead to between his ears? my bunnies LOVE that!


----------



## JBun (Oct 25, 2012)

It can take some buns a little time to get used to their new homes. Sounds like he's coming around.


----------



## holtzchick (Oct 26, 2012)

Sebastian is beautiful! I also think Belgian Hares have an elegance to them! I don't know too much about them so off to google that. Looking forward to many more posts!


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 26, 2012)

I love his ears!!!

And yes my buns are REALLY lazy in the afternoons. It's like their both drugged


----------



## ldoerr (Oct 28, 2012)

He is BEAUTIFUL!! It might just take him a little while to get used to you. It takes time and effort on your part, and working with him on a daily basis.


----------



## MLS (Oct 28, 2012)

I've been sitting by his cage for bits at a time everyday(and sitting on my bed a lot, he's more comfortable with me on the bed than down on the floor strangely enough), he comes out sometimes and will go about his bunny business and I've managed to get a few pets in. I'm trying to have his cage door open as much as I can( all day today ) and I've covered my floor in fleece and blocked off my closet but he hasn't been brave enough to come out for more than a second. I've got a bit of hay to tempt him out so hopefully he'll learn that he's allowed out soon enough. I'm trying not to rush anything and just sticking to hanging out near his cage for now.

Should I be doing other things as well to convince him I'm not going to eat him? lol Like I said, I sit by his cage and talk to him and I'm in my room/on the bed for awhile every day. I'm pretty happy that he's comfortable enough to be grooming and eating in front of me and even laying down so no problems there, just wondering if there's other things I can do 

As for new happenings, today I changed his litterbox and vacuumed and he took it like a champ. Ran into his boxhouse but came out shortly after everything was put back and didn't seen too put off by it. He sneezed a bit after I vacuumed, do rabbits sneeze from stress like rats do? I only ask because rats tend to get sneezy when stressed and I was wondering if it was a similar reaction in bunnies or if he just happened to have a tickle in his nose.


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 28, 2012)

could easily have been a little dust kicked up by the vacuum or something


----------



## qtipthebun (Oct 28, 2012)

Those ears!! He's so adorable! I wish Q-tip would take some lessons from him where the vacuum is concerned!!!


----------



## MLS (Oct 28, 2012)

His ears are really the silliest thing to me lol Yesterday night he actually came out of his cage and had a bit of free time so hurray for that. However, his sneezing hasn't stopped ( though it has slowed down ) and I'm getting a little concerned ( over paranoid new mom syndrome lol ) so I think I'll be calling the vet's office tomorrow and getting an appointment for next weekend. I was planning on getting a general wellness check done soon anyway so this isn't too big of a deal. I'll try and get a better look at his nose today if he'll let me. Here's hoping he hasn't caught something already!


----------



## ldoerr (Oct 28, 2012)

Hope that he is ok


----------



## Kipcha (Oct 29, 2012)

Peace sneezes a lot as well, but whenever we have taken him in to the vet he has never been diagnosed with any kind of URI or anything. I remember people mentioning a few times that Belgian Hares have a much more narrow chest cavity then most rabbits, so we have wondered if that can play a part in it. Is there any dischage or any sound of congestion? Peace will go through dry fits of sneezing, mostly when he gets mad when we're cleaning his cage, but nothing is wrong with him as far as illness goes.


----------



## MLS (Oct 29, 2012)

( Ooops computer mess up posted the same thing 3 times )


----------



## MLS (Oct 29, 2012)

( Ooops computer mess up posted the same thing 3 times )


----------



## MLS (Oct 29, 2012)

I've got a vet appointment set up for Thursday, and even if he wasn't worrying me I would have taken him in for a general wellness check. 

I don't think there's any discharge from his nose however, I tried to pick him up earlier to check closer and he was absolutely terrified so I put him back down before getting a really good look. Once he was back down while he was breathing hard you could hear a bit of squeaking so there might be a bit of congestion. He's still eating and drinking but I noticed he hasn't really touched his toys at all today whereas before he would shred a good deal. Here's hoping he's just got a slight funk and I'm just overreacting.

Can rabbits have allergies to different foods? I'm trying to think of anything that had changed before the sneezing started and really the only thing is cleaning out his cage and starting to transition him onto Oxbow pellets from what his breeder was feeding him.

Also, do any of you think taking away his cardboard house for a bit would help him feel more confident? He tends to just disappear into it as soon as I walk into the room. Sorry if that's a silly question but I'm more used to rats and for untame/flighty rats a bit of "forced" socialization does wonders for their trust in people. I'm not going to force anything on Seb, but would giving him less of an option to hide help him be less afraid when I walk into the room?


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 29, 2012)

I have no idea about allergies in rabbits. It's good you have a vet appt. to get his sneezing checked out. I hope it's nothing!

As far as him being scared, I would not take away the hide box. I do see your theory with forced socialization, but not sure that's a good idea for rabbits. They need to FEEL secure to bond so taking away a security or hiding box could work against that. 

I think it's his breed. Belgians are just spooked easier than other breeds. I've read that keeping a radio or TV on can help acclimate them to noise. Also, is his cage where he can see you alot? Sometimes it helps rabbits to see you go about your day and that you aren't a threat to them. Otherwise, I would just encourage more time and patience. Sounds like he just may take awhile to trust you.


----------



## MLS (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks for the reply  His cage is right by my bed so there's no real shortage of him seeing me around. I'll try to keep the bedroom door open a bit and maybe him seeing us going around the living room will help spook him less than the door suddenly opening and BAM people. Noise doesn't seem to bother him, I can have a movie playing or a car alarm can go off and he doesn't even blink but its just seeing movement that immediately sends him running. Once I know he's not sick, I'll be way more at ease with letting him warm up to me at his own pace. Sorry for all the questions, I just want to make sure I'm not doing anything horribly wrong!


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 31, 2012)

Don't apologize for the questions  I ask a million on here too! Its great to get other rabbit lovers perspectives on things.
You aren't doing anything wrong at all. You can tell that you care very much about his well being.
Since I've gotten a second rabbit it has really put it in perspective how different each and every rabbit is. Their personalities are so unique. You never know, he could just be a more on edge guy. My Archie is definetely like that more as compared to Agnes who is so chill. 
Keep doing what you are doing and I'm sure Sebastian will end up being the best he can be


----------



## JBun (Oct 31, 2012)

double post


----------



## JBun (Oct 31, 2012)

If there's room, you could try sitting in his playpen with him. Just sit in there and read or use your laptop, and just ignore him, and see what he'll do. If he gets veggies, you could try hand feeding him his veggies, or if that's too much for him, just put his veggies in a bowl next to you, so he'll have to approsch you to get them. Don't try to touch or pet him yet. You just want him to feel brave enough to approach you.


----------



## ldoerr (Oct 31, 2012)

Jenny's idea sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## MLS (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi everyone! Just a quick update, vet visit went wonderfully and Seb is all clear. The sneezing is just random sneezes, he's got no congestion nothing. And he was also complemented on his nice coat and teeth  We got an estimate for a neuter in a few months and I'll have a longer update soon as there's actually a funny vet story.


----------



## MLS (Nov 27, 2012)

Hello all. Long time no post  Life's been really busy but both Seb and I are well. I've got a lot of cute pictures that I'll be uploading in the next few days. Seb and I spent a week at my parents' home for thanksgiving and I was quite afraid that he'd be freaked out by the experience. However, he really surprised me.

I set up his pen, litterbox, and carrier in the guestroom that is my room when I visit. Same setup as here but he was like a completely different rabbit. I was afraid he'd be stressed by the fact that he had to ride in the car and that he was in a totally new place and that the floors were all hardwood. On the contrary, as soon as I set up his pen and let him out, he immediately hopped into his litterbox to use the bathroom and was fine. More than fine in fact. He spent all week begging to come out and explore the room and would happily come up to you if you were sitting on the floor for a pet and a sniff, he'd even hop onto your legs. He wasn't bothered by the hardwood at all and showed off some rather spectacular binkies. 

However, when we came back here, it's back to hiding a lot ( whereas at my parents he'd be out in his litterbox or exploring, only going into his carrier for sleeping at night ), not coming out of his pen if I leave the door open, and being much less friendly in general. :? He's a bit more friendly than before our trip, but not the same social butterfly he was at my parents' house. I'm trying to figure out why. Y'all will get to see the photos of where he was kept so you'll see that that room is much larger and more open. His pen was set up basically in the middle of the room versus here where it is against a wall on one side and a bed on another ( the other 2 sides of the crate are open to my room and my closet) I'm thinking maybe that gave him a better sense of his own space/security in that he could easily see everything around him, versus here where when I'm in bed/sleeping I'm slightly above him? 

I feel bad that maybe he isn't as comfortable here but there's no where else I can keep his pen :/ I am moving in the spring to a larger house and at that point he can obviously be set up in a living room but for now, tiny apartment living dictates where he can be. I've expanded his pen so he has the same amount of room he had here as he had at my parents' home ( who needs to be able to walk into their closet directly from their room?  Mine's got an extra entrance door in the hallway) Anyone else have a bunny come out of their shell much more in other locations?


----------



## MLS (Nov 27, 2012)

A few photos from last week  Seb's slowly becoming less of a potato. He may get a chance to strut his stuff in the future; while Black and Tan isn't currently a recognized breed color, I've been talking to his breeder and apparently there's talk of doing a Black and Tan class at a few shows that Belgian Hare people will attend just for fun since so many people like the color  His derpy ears that do not stand straight up will probably be frowned upon in a show ring, but my gosh they are my favorite thing about him. They're just so dorky.


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 27, 2012)

That is really strange that he seemed more comfortable at your parents! Is there any scents at your house that could be bothering him (ie dogs, cats, other pets?) I can't really thinkmof anything else, other than the setup you mentioned, maybe someone else can weigh in.....

Otherwise, he is looking regal as ever and is such a handsome boy  glad you had a great thanksgiving!


----------



## MLS (Nov 27, 2012)

I was really shocked lol I was expecting him to freak out over the fact that my parents' dog barks quite a bit, that he wasn't home in his element, that the cat likes staring at him, that the hardwood is slippery, etc. etc. And instead he had a ball. Guess he had to prove me wrong  The only scent I can think of here that might bother him would be the smell of the other rabbit -shrug- But they've never come in contact with one another and Walter certainly hasn't changed since Seb came home.


----------



## qtipthebun (Nov 27, 2012)

He is so gorgeous. I love the picture where it looks like his whiskers are glowing. I just want to give him little nose kisses and tell him how pretty he is! I think this blog needs to be updated with pictures frequently!


----------



## Kipcha (Nov 27, 2012)

He's an absoloutly beautiful bunny! I agree, we need pics more often


----------



## ldoerr (Nov 27, 2012)

Just a couple of thoughts. Maybe all the comotion at your parents house made him feel more at home sort of. It was probably crazy and there were lots of other animals around at the breeders. Also maybe he likes the wood floors better than what he is on now? I know that a lot of rabbits do not like slippery floors but he might be an exception to the rule. Do you leave a radio or tv on in the room he is in when at your apt? If you do not, I would try that. I have seen lots of people leave radios/tvs on for their animals while they went away on vacation. (I petsit in my spare time).


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Nov 27, 2012)

:yeahthat:

How is the bonding going? is he still afraid of you?


----------



## MLS (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks for all of your replies everyone  And I love that picture with his shining whiskers too. I was trying really hard to get a photo of when he was sitting more in the light spot because it would light up his eyes and make them really light brown and pretty looking but he's pretty quick. I'll try and keep the thread updated with interesting pictures more often 

In regards to Seb being more comfortable at my parents- he's started to really come out of his shell here as well so maybe the trip just happened to coincide with a little breakthrough in his bunny brain that not everything is scary? Bonding with me has been going extremely well, when he's not in his cage he's fine with people walking around him and if I lay down or sit down he will come up to me and investigate and even permit some face kisses. I actually had the honor of being chinned today lol He also allows petting if you start from the nose first and I've been using a few strokes on the face as a cue that he's going to be picked up, which he's pretty okay with. Not a huge fan but no crazy struggling if I can get him scooped up in one fell swoop either ( I don't pick him up much ) When you pet him, he just lays down and becomes flat which I've read can be a fear response? I don't think its fearful in Sebs case, as if he doesn't want to be touched he'll simply bolt away from your hand and look annoyed. I'm pretty careful to make sure he sees me before touching him.

He's been enjoying free-ranging in our living room the past few days, however he seems to dislike hardwood flooring here despite being fine on all hardwood at my parents  I tried having his pen be all hardwood for two days in case he preferred it, but he just stayed on the little towel I gave him except for getting food and water, so I put a large beach towel under most of his pen. Someone is too smart for his own good and figured out how to pop all of the foam letters out of the alphabet mats I was using to keep under his pen and I was afraid of him ingesting too much foam so those had to go. There's a stretch of uncovered hardwood between my room and the carpet in the livingroom so he's very hesitant to come out to the living room and he'll run to the front of his cage clearly interested in coming out when I open the door but not leave, so I've been giving him a little bridge fleece blanket when he's out to help him be able to get back and forth without slipping.

Furthermore, Seb is a hay diva. I forgot my box of hay at my parents when we were leaving to go back home and I've been using the hay that my roomate feeds her rabbit. Its perfectly fine, the other rabbit loves it, its a large bag of kaytee but smells almost exactly the same as the obxow that I buy. Its definitely harder than the oxbow but is fine in a pinch as I haven't had time to go buy more oxbow hay. However, Seb has been a diva about it and has been eating a lot less hay and tossing it around his pen a lot more since I've betrayed him with lesser quality hay  I'm considering ordering a bag of crazy tasty for him since the only store that sells oxbow is a bit of a drive from here anyway and I've heard good things about rabbits taking to it. Another odd thing about Seb and his hay, he's far more enthusiastic about timothy than he was alfalfa. I bought a bag of timothy once since the store was out of alfalfa and he just adores it. Just an odd quirk 

Also I'll look into getting a radio to leave on for him in the future; I don't own a TV or radio since I just run everything from my computer lol

Sorry for the long rambling update!


----------



## holtzchick (Dec 1, 2012)

You know, I know people say not to disturb bunnies and let them be because they are timid by nature but sometimes it is good to get them out of their comfort zone once in a while, otherwise, as you said, it will never click into their bunny brains that not everything is so scary  

As for the floors, if you refer to my blog you will see giant anti-fatigue mats are all over the floor in my condo for Phoenix to run on, I got them for about 11$ at walmart and I can always fold em up easily. 

Seb is a very gorgeous bunny!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Dec 9, 2012)

Yes he is gorgeous!


----------



## agnesthelion (Dec 11, 2012)

That is so great that he is bonding with you and settling in more! I agree that maybe the trip did wonders for him in bringing him out of his shell a bit more. He sure is handsome  glad things are going good!


----------

